# Millfield Stud?



## NicolaC (21 August 2008)

Does anyone know of this place. It is not the one with the very nice expenisive horsess. This one is in Doncaster and has lots of cheap horses?


----------



## Steeleydan (21 August 2008)

It is between Rotherham and Doncaster, owned by a man called Andy Stoyles. And yes very very cheap horses. If you are going there to look at horses just be very care full buyer beware etc. Ask yourself why are they so cheap?


----------



## landyandy (21 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It is between Rotherham and Doncaster, owned by a man called Andy Stoyles. And yes very very cheap horses. If you are going there to look at horses just be very care full buyer beware etc. Ask yourself why are they so cheap? 

[/ QUOTE ] i think you should be buyer beware no matter where you go. i have known some people who have got horses from him, and have been everything as described, with no problems what so ever.


----------



## jeanettethree (21 August 2008)

I live in that area and I have heard lots of about Millfield stud, id stay well clear,


----------



## ladyt25 (22 August 2008)

It should always be buyer beware IMO wherever you buy from. Just as long as you're not after that dun and white he's selling cos I want that!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (now where do I get another £1k from.......??)


----------



## cochise1012 (2 September 2008)

andy at millfield stud is a decent man very fair and if you ever did have a problem he will always sort it out, his horses are well priced as he is not greedy with profit like most dealers, have a look, give him a chance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachwhale (16 September 2008)

its like other people have said andy stoyles is not greedy with his money like most dealers. I my self bought 2 horses from andy and they are the best ones i have ever had can not fault them in any way they are 110% sound and going out competing more or less every week. and i would always go back to buy again from millfield stud.


----------



## hunter4eva (7 April 2009)

Sorry to drag up such an old thread but does anyone have contact details for Andy? Im trying to trace my old horse and I know she went back to him as she was injured. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Romana (9 April 2009)

Hi re: your recent post the dealer in question is Andy Stoyles based in Doncaster, with regards to your post about a horse you had that went back to him because of an injury, I was wondering if you had more info on the horse as i have purchased one from him in November who has now went lame. Could this be the horse you gave back??? Many thanks


----------



## Erehwemos (9 April 2009)

My previous horse had a Millfield prefix, and he also had 'issues', although the circumstances under which we purchased him meant I was unable to probe further into his history whilst he was alive. I wonder if he came from the same place???


----------



## magicgirl (9 April 2009)

Millfield is a well known Connemara prefix .  They are in no way connected to this dealer.


----------



## Erehwemos (9 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Millfield is a well known Connemara prefix .  They are in no way connected to this dealer. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah ok  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My boy was ID x TB though....I have contacted a couple of 'Millfield Studs' to ask if they have any record of him, but no joy so far. No point me trying really; he's long dead now, but I'd still have loved to know a little bit about his background, might explain a few things about him, poor lad


----------



## hunter4eva (1 May 2009)

Romana Have replyed to your PM.


----------

